# Minwax wood putty



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Usually Minwax putty is used when you want to match the color of your woodwork…….it fills the nail holes. Then a final coat of polyurethane, or other clear coats is applied to finish it off. If you are filling nail holes on woodwork that will be painted, just use spackle, let it dry, sand it flush with the wood, spot prime it with latex primer, and then apply your final topcoat.

If you paint over Minwax putty with ANY kind of paint, you usually get bleed through which will leave spots on your woodwork. I don't recommend it if you plan on painting your trim.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

77wilson said:


> Is it recommended to paint latex over minwax putty?


 If you mean this stuff; http://www.minwax.com/mobile/wood-finishing-products/maintenance-and-repair/minwax-wood-putty 
Then no. 

Minwax does make wood fillers that are fine for use with latex, but not the putty. It's non drying oil base and can bleed through latex paint/ clear coats.


----------

